# Annoyed - fake google reviews



## Craft House Coffee (Jan 13, 2017)

Moved:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?44253-Annoyed-fake-google-reviews


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Moved


----------



## Craft House Coffee (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Joe,

Cheers for the review earlier matey! I thought I would also see if anyone on the forum can shed any light on this as well.

Oh what fun!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Either don't respond and it will probably die out, or respond to the three 1 star reviews is with something like below.

"I/We am very disappointed to hear of your experience as we pride ourselves on delighting our customers. Please contact us and we will give you a 100% refund of your order."

http://www.connectionincorporated.com/respond-google-my-business-reviews/

P.S. After all 100% of nothing is nothing!


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

What I put on the original post:

"Hi Craft House Coffee

As a long-time coffeeshop owner, all I can say is to ignore the comments.

We've had the same via TripAdvisor, and sadly T.A. have no interest in adhering to their own rules, i.e. the review must talking only of their own experience, even though certain reviews talk of over-hearing someone else moaning.

I've always been of the opinion to just leave reviews alone and not to even comment on the many good ones."

As of a short while ago, we have had a new TripAdvisor review for 2 stars with the headline "Friday Afternoon 3.30pm CLOSED !!!!" That would be because we choose to close at 3.30pm. So even though they visited us out of hours, they've still rated us. Bizarre!!


----------

